
People Considering Bankruptcy Leaning Towards Obama : Fort Worth Startup Blog - bradleyjoyce
http://www.fortworthstartups.com/2008/10/08/people-considering-bankruptcy-leaning-towards-obama/
======
auston
"Personally, I’m not convinced either candidate is really well equipped to
“lead” us back to enconomic growth. However, you can be sure that if either
candidate somehow manages to raise taxes on small business owners and their
employees/customers, the American economy will suffer further and we may see
more businesses in bankruptcy."

Except Barack Obama want to brings taxes for small businesses and startups.

<http://www.barackobama.com/issues/economy/#small-business>

~~~
bradleyjoyce
not really sure I follow your comment.

In any case, saying you're going to do something and doing it are two
different things. Time will tell.

~~~
auston
On the other side of the link, it states that Barack Obama would like to bring
taxes for Small Businesses and Startups to 0%.

Sorry for the incomplete sentence.

